# Possum Battle



## Philnlucky (Apr 22, 2017)

Adult with 5 babies in my back yard. Suddenly approached by male. Fight ensued: Female won. Left unscathed with babies still(mostly)attached. Male still running


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2017)

Holler at me if round 2 starts up. I`d like to see that!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2017)

Awesome pics!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 23, 2017)

Thats really cool


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 23, 2017)

Awesome series of shots!  Way to go!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow,,,, that's something,,,, amazing shots,,,,


----------



## rip18 (Apr 24, 2017)

How dog-gone cool is that?  I guess he learned that you don't mess with a mama (of any species!).


----------

